# My awesome new eco-friendly wedding albums!



## meekerphoto (Sep 7, 2009)

I just ordered several studio samples from Wild Magnolia Design... anyone heard of them? Apparently they are the first company ever to make eco-friendly wedding albums with archival materials. They are a little on the higher-end/pricey side, but I'm really thrilled with my sample book and I think clients (especially in the LA area and other cities) will want to order them. They are totally different than my Finao books and offer watercolor fine art pages made with the Epson Somerset Velvet, flushmount-style, which is one of my favorite papers of all time (I print on it at home for my portrait clients). Wild Magnolia is really into promoting their clients too, and put my photos up on their website which is kind of nice. I wanted to put these photos out there and see what everyone thought! I'm so excited! Their website is at wildmagnoliadesign.com if any of you are looking for a quality "green" alternative and are looking for something in the higher-end range. I've been looking for a green alternative forever!!


----------



## candace (Sep 9, 2009)

gp albums also offers an archival quality eco album, it is called the green album and is self-mount.  it's made in the usa (minimal carbon footprint) and is available in a hemp cover.  i wouldn't say it's high end...but it's decent.

and another eco friendly option.


----------

